# Sinumerik Diskettenlaufwer



## Markus (28 Juni 2003)

hallo,

hat noch wer ein altes diskettenlaufwerk für ne sinumerik rumliegen?
oder hat jemand ne ahnung wo man ein gebrauchtgeräte kaufen kann, al abgesehen von ebay?

mfg!
markus


----------



## tobkin (30 Juni 2003)

*Diskettenlaufwerk*

hallo Markus,
versuche es mal bei 

http://www.eichler-gmbh.de/

,vielleicht haste ja glück!


Gruss Tobias


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2003)

Danke mal!

habe bereits eine anfrage an die firma geschickt, aber bin trotzdem noch auf der suche. wer also so ein teil hat, bitte melden!


----------

